# iWF Hosting has LOST THEIR MINDS! KVM VPS w/ 24GB RAM for $33.99/mo!!



## iWF-Jacob (Sep 13, 2016)

What happens when you take iWF's already killer, famous VPS blowout and DOUBLE THE RAM?   Absolute insanity!   We've lost our minds folks, but this promo won't last long! 
*New clients ONLY - no exceptions.   Limit one per client.


Please contact us for details or custom plans, [sales (at) iwebfusion.net]


iWF doesn't win clients through catchy marketing campagins.   We have a legion of satisfied clients, might we say "fans" even.  The word is out and thousands of our clients will recommend our dependable support and first name-basis communications. We invite you to become part of our family, and to enjoy a genuine quality hosting service.


Why iWF Hosting?   
1) Backed by H4Y Technologies, we have over *14 years in the industry.*  Tried and true! 
2) Leading tech support response times, true 24/7 in-house staff
3) Wholly owned equipment - we do NOT resell or lease!  *Our OWN staff has full access to all equipment.*
4) Only top-notch hardware: SuperMicro or Dell motherboards & chassis, high performance/enterprise HDDs.   Hardware is purchased BRAND NEW
5) *100% Network/Power/Cooling Uptime SLA*
6) cPanel Partner NOC, Microsoft Windows Registered Partner, and many more exclusive relationships with your favorite software suppliers - Choice of every imaginable control panel and all Linux/Unix/Windows OS options are available.



All of our VPS blowout plans as well as upgrades are available at: https://www.iwfhosting.net/vps-blowout


*SPECIAL: KVM 1*
25GB Pure SSD RAID 10
1500GB Bandwidth @ 100Mbps
*2GB RAM*
1 CPU Core
1 IPv4, /64 IPv6
24/7/365 support (self-managed)
Choice of datacenters
*$8.99 / mo* *ORDER NOW!*


*SPECIAL: KVM 2*
30GB Pure SSD RAID 10
2TB Bandwidth @ 100Mbps
*6GB RAM*
1 CPU Core
2 IPv4, /64 IPv6
24/7/365 support (self-managed)
Choice of datacenters
*$12.99 / mo* *ORDER NOW!*


*SPECIAL: KVM 3*
60GB Pure SSD RAID 10
3TB Bandwidth @ 100Mbps
*12GB RAM*
2 CPU Cores
3 IPv4, /64 IPv6
24/7/365 support (self-managed)
Choice of datacenters
*$23.99 / mo* *ORDER NOW!*


*SPECIAL: KVM 4*
120GB Pure SSD RAID 10
4TB Bandwidth @ 100Mbps
*24GB RAM*
2 CPU Cores
4 IPv4, /64 IPv6
24/7/365 support (self-managed)
Choice of datacenters
*$33.99 / mo* *ORDER NOW!*



_Please note that we do not instantly set up VPS orders, each order will undergo a thorough manual screening process to protect our network and IPs. Typical setup time of within 24 hours._



*Looking Glass Links*
http://lg.ca.iwfhosting.net -- Peer1 LA, Los Angales CA
http://lg.or.iwfhosting.net -- Cascade Divide, Roseburg OR
http://lg.nc.iwfhosting.net -- DC74, Charlotte NC
http://lg.ia.iwfhosting.net -- USSHC, Monticello IA ($3/mo upcharge)


* Addons and upgrades*
Additional CPU Core $13.50/mo
Additional RAM/1GB $3.38/mo
Upgrade to gigabit port $3/mo
Full management $12.50/mo
cPanel/WHM $13/mo
DirectAdmin $9/mo
Additional IPv4 (x1) $1.50/mo
Additional IPv4 (x8) $6.80/mo
Additional IPv4 (x64) $51.20/mo
WHMCS branded $14.95/mo
WHMCS no branding $17.99/mo



-iWF Hosting
866-435-5642
sales [at] iwebfusion.net
Backed by H4Y Technologies LLC - "Smarter, Cheaper, Faster.. Since 2001"


----------

